# "SAFE MODE" problem



## fukuhos (Mar 13, 2010)

i have an 06 and it sat all winter with the bat disconected. over the winter i bought a new bat and a tender. the other day i started it and after running for about 5min the car died and on the message center it said safe mode reduced performance so i turned the key off waited a min and started it again and the same problem occured. i was wondering if this could be a programmer problem or some other problem? tomorrow im goin to reset the programmer back to stock and see what it does no engine lights come on so im lost...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Safe Mode is usally when the computer detects a fauty acclerator pedal.


----------

